# Retiring next week and have a new Nikon camera ready to go.



## Vinny (Jun 21, 2018)

I was happy to find this place. I used to be into photography in my younger days. I have travelled to 21 countries and 26 States and taking pictures occupied my time while I was away from my wife. I did wedding photography for awhile. I have always prefered Nikon Cameras and used to own an F1 and for other work I had a Bronica. Now photograpy has changed in the digital world. I have used the photo processing software for web sites. I look forward to learning to use them on my photos and with no film cost it seems that I did not have to worry about much like in the old days. You can adjust almost anything with software. 

I will miss taking pictures in foreign countries and around her it is rural so not much of interest to me since I was never into wildlife photography. I much preferred old buildings, landmarks and houses. I have all the equipment and look forward to see what I can do with it. It seems wild that I can take 100 frames to get one could picture at no cost at all or have to worry about what film to use and how to get it developed. Should be fun and since I live among seniors, I am hoping to take some portraits of people that look interesting. Hope to upload some pics this year. From what I see already, I am very impressed.


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 21, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing them


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi Vinny. I'm a huge Nikon fan too.
Their optics still rule.

I'd love to see what you come up with.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks. I have yet to use the camera since I got it at xmas. I am familiar with basic digital camera but not this one with all the settings and then all the Adobe software I subscribe to. It should be fun as I have always had a different way to look at things.


----------

